# TMB - Tambourah Metals



## System (23 July 2021)

Tambourah Metals is an Australian based gold, nickel and platinum group element exploration company focussed on the evaluation, advancement and development of mineral exploration project opportunities in Western Australia.

The Company intends to commence on ground fieldwork at Cheela and Tambourah in the Pilbara while geophysical surveys are initiated at Julimar North.

At the Tambourah Gold Project the company plans to explore for new areas of gold mineralisation within the historical gold mining centre. There are near surface drilling results from the 2019 drilling programs that will be followed up. At the Cheela Gold Project the first stage of exploration work will be to evaluate the previous exploration and drilling information from the last 30 years. Exploration will also commence on the Company's nickel and platinum group element project (the Julimar North Project), which is located within 100km of Perth. The program will include geophysical and geochemical analysis initially.

The funds raised from the upcoming IPO will support the exploration and development of the Tambourah and Cheela Gold projects. It will also facilitate the exploration and development of the Achilles and Julimar North Ni-PGE Projects.

It is anticipated that TMB will list on the ASX during August 2021.






						Tambourah Metals – Mining Exploration
					






					www.tambourahmetals.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 July 2021)

*Listing date*20 August 2021 11:30 AM AEST ##*Company contact details*https://www.tambourahmetals.com.au/
Ph: +61 8 9481 8669*Principal Activities*Mining exploration*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*$0.20*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*TMB*Capital to be Raised*$8,000,000*Expected offer close date*09 August 2021*Underwriter*Not underwritten. Ventnor Securities Pty Ltd (Lead Manager)

- still open ??


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 August 2021)

One out of the box; listed today; 10 days ahead of expected Date

TMB opened at 25c and is now trading around the 23-24c mark


----------

